# Western Pa reptile show August 8th



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Any one going?

Western Pennsylvania Reptile Expo


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I might go if someone wants some imitators - I have pretty young Tarapotos (UE) and 2 sub-adult Cainarachi Valleys.


----------

